# Improve Tech Support Experience



## skip2d2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Since when has it been acceptable for customers to spend two and a half hours on the phone trying to reach someone willing to accept responsibility for resolving a problem? I'm not exaggerating about the time -- I spent from 8:20 pm to 10:53 pm on the phone continuously. 

Background: Without making any changes to my system, I recently started receiving a particular error message which would only clear by rebooting the system. Today, my TiVo decided (completely on its own) to not record any of the programs scheduled to be recorded (it gave me a message about needing to upgrade to TiVo Plus - nevermind that I've had lifetime service on the box for at least two years). Two and a half hours later, I was instructed to clear the program information and to do list -- but only after first being told by a TiVo tech that it was not a TiVo problem (but a Humax problem) and then being told by a Humax tech that it was not a Humax problem (but a TiVo problem). 

Surely there's a way to improve the tech support experience so that others don't have to go through what I've been through. Specific suggestions: (a) shorten the wait time (40+ minutes to reach a human is unacceptable), (b) allow callers with open ticket numbers to either skip ahead or enter a special, shorter queue, or (c) never send the customer away with the "it's not my problem" attitude.


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a very similar problem...

Are you still having these problems with the TiVo not accepting your "Lifetime Subscription"? If so, do you use a network adapter to connect to the TiVo service or just dial-up?


----------

